# ISO Thanksgiving themed appetizers



## shannon in KS (Nov 19, 2005)

I suggested a snack day at work on Wednesday, to celebrate Thanksgiving with the family at work, and would like to take something traditional, but also different. Traditional, meaning ingredients, cranberries, pumpkin, turkey, etc.  I thought of making cream puffs with a pumpkin creme filling, but that doesn't sound very appetizing...  Any suggestions?


----------



## Constance (Nov 19, 2005)

How about a good rum cake? Work will be a lot more fun.

Seriously, I think your idea of pumpkin filled creme puffs just might work. You'll want to spice it up, add sugar, an egg, and maybe beat in some softened cream cheese. I think you may also want to drizzle some sort of glaze on top.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 20, 2005)

Somewhere - thought I had copied, but no such luck - I saw a recipe for a 'Pumpkin Dip', served with pita chips sprinkled with cinnamon/sugar. Maybe if you google, you could find it - looked really yummy!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 20, 2005)

I found alot of good appys on www.allrecipes.com, it's a start.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 20, 2005)

ooooooooohhhhhhhhh!  I have actually made that before!  It has pumpkin, cream cheese, and pumpkin pie spices in it!  Good idea, and a great reminder!  thanks!





			
				marmalady said:
			
		

> Somewhere - thought I had copied, but no such luck - I saw a recipe for a 'Pumpkin Dip', served with pita chips sprinkled with cinnamon/sugar. Maybe if you google, you could find it - looked really yummy!


----------



## amber (Nov 20, 2005)

Some of these appetizers sound good.

http://appetizer.betterrecipes.com/index.html?ordersrc=brappetizers


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 20, 2005)

Pre-made Phyllo cups can be filled with pecan pie filling, pumpkin pie filling,  cheesecake, sweet potatoes mixed with cinamon, ginger, cloves, and brown sugar, or even with diced tukey with gravy, etc.  

Another unique idea that is intirely Thanksgiving themed would be to line a casseorle dish, or a loaf pan, or turrine pan with home made dressing (stuffing), and place layers of cooked tukey, and sliced potatoes, all covered with turkey gravy to make a tukey/potato/pie.  Serve this as you would lasagna, in bite-sized squares.

Another idea might be to serve clelery sticks with cream cheese that has been mixed with cranberries. sweetener, and broken walnuts.  And jello salads are a favorite at this time of year as well.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

